# Paid for the marketplace - forgot to add username



## corson (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,

Ive just paid for the market place but i forgot to add my username on the paypal message.

Tried PMing an admin but it says i cant use that function.

cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi corson, Contact John-H using this Emaill addy without the spaces..ttforum @ mail.com
As soon as we get confirmation you will get full access & stickers will be on their way.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi corson,

Thanks for the contribution to the fund. You now have full access.

I emailed you back to your PayPal email as I couldn't safely identify your forum account.

I'm glad you posted as now I can. All's well that ends well 

Regards,
John


----------

